

Re: RedBus Continues To Dominate In India - pkuhad
http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2013/02/22/re-redbus-continues-to-dominate-in-india-but-thats-not-what-makes-them-special/

======
chetanahuja
All valid points and kudos for taking the time for pointing out idiotic
assertions in the techcrunch article. On the other hand, pointing out factual
errors in techcrunch posts is a bit like pointing out that WWE wrestling is
fake.

(For some of the younger people reading this: Yes, it _is_ fake. And
techcrunch _is_ the national enquirer of tech media.)

